# Fifa 08 Online Help



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey,

Just bought this game so i can play my little brother but im struggling to work out how to get it to work online. I can get it all up and running and i go to online games mode then online custom match then into the online lobbies where i can see his user name.

we can invite each other to play a game but if i invite him he cannot choose his team and if he invites me i cannot change my team and we cannot start a match.

Is there something im missing here?

Thanks in advance

Chris


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

Sounds like your internet connection & not game

Console = PS3???


----------

